

Blueflood – open source metric processing system - philips
http://blueflood.io/

======
vosper
I wish there was more documentation about this. What I've figured out:

\- Built on Cassandra

\- Takes metrics POSTed as JSON objects

\- Can do aggregation and roll-up but it's not clear how to configure this

\- Can be queried, but I couldn't see any info on what queries are possible

It would also be nice to know what advantages this has over other monitoring
tools - why wouldn't you use OpenTSDB instead, for example?

~~~
lnkmails
I think you have most of it right. The rollups are not configurable currently.
However, we did give some thought into those pre-configured rollup
granularities.

The query today is very simple. You can query data points for a metric you
know by name. Look at retrieve metrics section of this guide:
[https://github.com/rackerlabs/blueflood/wiki/10minuteguide](https://github.com/rackerlabs/blueflood/wiki/10minuteguide)

I'd like to clarify that this is not a monitoring tool. This is a metrics
aggregation engine for data collected using monitoring tools. We haven't
benchmarked OpenTSDB. We have a lot of operational experience with Cassandra
and one of the devs is a Cassandra committer. We are seeing good performance
in terms of reads and writes from/to Cassandra. If you have other questions,
please join #blueflood on freenode. I am one of the devs and I am in that
channel too.

